# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  # of sets in a bicep workout

## se11

what is a good number of sets in a bicep workout? that is the muscle that I really want to get bigger for the summer and I was j/w wat is a good # of sets per workout. I usually do between 9-12 excluding my warm ups. I see some pros have 8-10, but some do much more. What is a good amount of sets per workout.

EDIT: Can anyone post their workout because my Tri's and Delts look really good, but my biceps really suck and are lagging way behind the rest of the arm.

----------


## Spoon

i do maximum of 3 sets per exercise exluding warm ups, i will often use 3 to 4 at any time.

----------


## Tony Soprano

i dont see any extra gains in doing more sets for bis, i just do at the most 6 sets

----------


## SwoleCat

5 is what I use and it's never failed my guns.

I can't imagine doing 9-12........holy crap I'd atrophy......

BTW, you want BIG arms? SQUAT!!!!!

~SC~

----------


## cpt steele

> 5 is what I use and it's never failed my guns.
> 
> I can't imagine doing 9-12........holy crap I'd atrophy......
> 
> BTW, you want BIG arms? SQUAT!!!!!
> 
> ~SC~


Not being a smartazz, I know squating helps grow everything slightly(legs are the obivious primary) but what is the direct corrolation? I would thid dl's would be more of a direct hit for the arms.  :Don't know:

----------


## SwoleCat

> Not being a smartazz, I know squating helps grow everything slightly(legs are the obivious primary) but what is the direct corrolation? I would thid dl's would be more of a direct hit for the arms.


Legs = teacher
Upper body = student

The student will only get as big as the teacher will allow. (GH release, natural hormone production, etc) If you don't have a base to support the upper body, it will eventually recognize that fact, and your upper body growth will stall and/or be very limited until leg work is introduced as re-assurance that it's "going to be okay".

~SC~

----------


## DBarcelo

I do four sets, including warm up and my arms grow very fast when I stick with it.

----------


## inheritmylife

> Legs = teacher
> Upper body = student
> 
> The student will only get as big as the teacher will allow. (GH release, natural hormone production, etc) If you don't have a base to support the upper body, it will eventually recognize that fact, and your upper body growth will stall and/or be very limited until leg work is introduced as re-assurance that it's "going to be okay".
> 
> ~SC~



This is a great analogy, and applies very well to deadlifts also.

----------


## cpt steele

cool thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## se11

really? you think i'm doing too much, so you would say do more weight, less sets. what is a good amount of someones weight to do in a bicep workout?

----------


## Hypertrophy

> really? you think i'm doing too much, so you would say do more weight, less sets. what is a good amount of someones weight to do in a bicep workout?


There are formula's to determine loads from percent of bodyweight. But i would recommend using a rep max or use percentages of a 1RM. Like the most weight you can use for 6-8 reps, or use around 75% - 85% of 1RM.
Something of that nature to meet your rep goals.

----------


## se11

well I'm 140 ibs. I've been using 35-45 ibs. should I add more wight?

----------


## BeefCakeStew

Its not about the weight bro Its all about the 8RM or 8repititon maximum. Everytime I go to the gym I see people doing ten or fifteen sets, even as much 16 to 20 sets for their bis. These guys put on minimal weight and do huge numbers of reps. They wont be sweating or they wont look pumped at all, and wont have arms any bigger than a boy. 

Do five sets like Swole said. If you do them right your muscles should be so pumped you wont have it in you to do any more sets. For example, I start with preacher curls to start with 130 pounds and by my sixth rep I can't complete the 7 with perfect biomechanical form (thus, my six rep max), so I have my buddy slowly help bring it back up, then I have him let it go and do a heavy negative the whole way down. There is no way Ill be able to do 130 again, so for set 2 so I drop down to 120 or 110 and repeat Your muscles should be aching bro and the pump will last.

----------


## nickrizz

beefcakestew, and after preacher what do you do. do you guys believe in changing the exercise everytime you go to the gym for bis? i do 9 sets and arms are not a gowin

----------


## Homer 8

> 5 is what I use and it's never failed my guns.
> 
> I can't imagine doing 9-12........holy crap I'd atrophy......
> 
> BTW, you want BIG arms? SQUAT!!!!!
> 
> ~SC~


5 set for ur whole bicep workout or 5 sets for each individual excersise on ur bicep

----------


## nickrizz

thats what i was confused about

----------


## BeefCakeStew

3 sets Preacher. Then I go to 2 or 3 sets of Heavy Dumbell curls 8-10 reps. I dont change my routine until I stop seeing gains (A signal of this is not seeing gains in strength). Every week I like to add 5 pounds or another rep or two. So I never really do more than 6 sets, but trust me bro; if your doing a heavy negative plus a 1 or 2 forced reps your pushing your bis to the limit. Sometimes while finishing my last set I might do really concentrated half reps because going all the way down will be impossible at that point (this is cheating but its cheating past failure which is way different than just cheating to make the set easier. If you do the half reps right each little rep "will burn like someone is holding a blowtorch to them"). Grip on the bar matters too. Outside grip seems to isolate better.

----------


## nickrizz

thanks im going to cut down and try that. how many times do you do bi's each week, and do you do them with any other bodpart?

----------


## SwoleCat

> 5 set for ur whole bicep workout or 5 sets for each individual excersise on ur bicep


5 total sets of 1 exercise.

If I am doing straight bar that day, 5 sets of that. Hammers that day, 5 sets of that. Alternates that day, 5 sets of that. Whatever exercise I choose, 5 sets.

Usually it's straight bar curls one time, then hammer curls the next. Those two are best for mass. Preachers, concentrations, etc., those are all "shaping" exercises, but if you want meat, do the staple movements. 

~SC~

----------


## nickrizz

wow, so your only doing 1 extercise for bi's dam i was def overtraining, doing 3-4 exercises, how often do you do bi's swole?

----------


## SwoleCat

> wow, so your only doing 1 extercise for bi's dam i was def overtraining, doing 3-4 exercises, how often do you do bi's swole?


I train each bodypart every 5th day. 

You can only do so much damage (tearing apart) of the muscle before it becomes over-training. Many think you have to continually blast away, when in fact all you have to do is send a quick message for growth, and you're job is done.


~SC~

----------


## nickrizz

> You can only do so much damage (tearing apart) of the muscle before it becomes over-training. Many think you have to continually blast away, when in fact all you have to do is send a quick message for growth, and you're job is done.


so do you do this for triceps too, keep the sets relatively low?

----------


## SwoleCat

> so do you do this for triceps too, keep the sets relatively low?


N-Deed!!

~SC~

----------


## se11

so can anyone post a good bicep workout for me? i could really use some help. i will try to 5 sets with heavy weight, but I'd like other ideas too

----------


## SwoleCat

> so can anyone post a good bicep workout for me? i could really use some help. i will try to 5 sets with heavy weight, but I'd like other ideas too


Are you just waiting for what you WANT to hear? Just curious, as this approach, if done CORRECTLY, is hard to surpass result wise. You'd be wise to try it for at least 8-12 weeks.

Make sure you also hit the wheels (legs) really hard as well. Don't over-train, hard/intense/outta there. Not HIT, not Volume, a harmony of both. 

Carry on!  :Smilie: 

~SC~

----------


## se11

so by doing more weight for 5 sets will be the same thing as doing lesser weight 8-10 sets?

----------


## SwoleCat

> so by doing more weight for 5 sets will be the same thing as doing lesser weight 8-10 sets?


As long as you maintain PERFECT form. Use the muscle, momentum does not build lean muscle tissue.

I had to put my ego aside, and focus on training style. When I did, my body began to "poke out" everywhere, and my joint aches/pains seemed to subside a great deal.

~SC~

----------


## nickrizz

swole always has the answer. hey swole, have you ever put your own training program on here?

----------


## SwoleCat

> True, but momentum is good for those last reps you cant do with perfect form just to get that extra added burn.


If you are utilizing forced reps, yeah.

~SC~

----------


## se11

allright I'll try it tomm when I work my bi's. what is the best exercise for bi's to go heavy on? Alternate Dumbell Curls?

----------


## nickrizz

alternate dumbell curls are good, but ive seen people use heavy weight and are working out their egos, i like preacher

----------


## se11

i dont really like preachers that much. i've tried them and didn't like them, and i also herd their much more easier to get hurt on.

----------


## cpt steele

you must have to keep the rep range in the 6-8 range then

----------


## SwoleCat

STRAIGHT bar curls, all the way down.........no swinging.........stand against a wall if you have to.........if you want big/full arms, you have to work the entire muscle in the contraction.

For width, HAMMER curl city......either in front of the chest alternating sides, or straight up and down as you would regular alternates but it' stays hammer-grip all the way up/down........

Wide N thick wins......

~SC~

----------


## sore24/7

I have always trained people to do 6 to 8 sets for bi's. The first half of the session would be straight bar or ez curl the last few sets concentration curl or a medium weighted preacher curl in the higher rep range.

----------


## sp9

> STRAIGHT bar curls, all the way down.........no swinging.........stand against a wall if you have to.........if you want big/full arms, you have to work the entire muscle in the contraction.
> 
> For width, HAMMER curl city......either in front of the chest alternating sides, or straight up and down as you would regular alternates but it' stays hammer-grip all the way up/down........
> 
> Wide N thick wins......
> 
> ~SC~


I would love to see you post your current 5 day workout. Just a wish but, it would be awesome to see the sets, reps, and exercises you are doing.

----------


## SwoleCat

If I can get to it this afternoon before cardio, sure! I don't see why not......

~SC~

----------


## nickrizz

finally, ive been waiting for your workout for a while swole, also im going to incorporate hammers more now, my arms have no width

----------


## cpt steele

ok wheres the cat at, with the program

----------


## nickrizz

come on swole, dont hold out on us!!

----------


## sp9

tease

----------


## cpt steele

C'mon swole

----------


## dalcowbag

lol, u guys are funny

----------


## brian11

wow, this may be the most enlightening thread yet!!! I cant believe what i am hearing! Seems like we are talking about 30 mins of busting your ass on a muscle and gettin the hell out of the gym. That would be nice to see results with that! Looking forward to seeing swole's workout. 

-B-

----------


## nickrizz

yea i use to be in the gym so friggin long, and now i know its my diet.

----------


## brian11

Have you guys ever tried taking the straight bar and instead of curling it in the traditional sense, just lift your fists up towards your chest...I've started doing it and i like it, it feels like it really works the part of the bicep by the elbow.

----------


## cpt steele

helloooooo

----------


## BDTR

1 quick warmup for biceps on the hammerstrength preacher.

1 quick set of barbell curls then 1 all out failure set of cheat barbell curls (dont knock it) where i get a big negative out of the reps. I go balls the walls on these, horribly painfull. Like i said, dont knock it... when you're the point of curling what most people bench, then some cheating helps near the end. 

Then 1 set of slow incline dumbell curls.

My tricep workout is dips 1 warmup set with bodyweight for 15 then i jump up and add 3 45 plates and go to town, then i hit up one failure set of close grip benches.

it hasn 't failed me.

----------


## Prime

> 1 quick warmup for biceps on the hammerstrength preacher.
> 
> 1 quick set of barbell curls then 1 all out failure set of cheat barbell curls (dont knock it) where i get a big negative out of the reps. I go balls the walls on these, horribly painfull. Like i said, dont knock it... when you're the point of curling what most people bench, then some cheating helps near the end. 
> 
> Then 1 set of slow incline dumbell curls.
> 
> My tricep workout is dips 1 warmup set with bodyweight for 15 then i jump up and add 3 45 plates and go to town, then i hit up one failure set of close grip benches.
> 
> it hasn 't failed me.


do you do this as an arm day or do you split bis and tris and incorporate them into other workouts? I used to do lots of close grip but i find my pecs seem to get too much work. If i do skull crushers superset with closegrip i find my tri's are just about fatigued enough to get worked instead of chest. Anyone else have this problem?

----------


## BDTR

I have an arm day.. I can't imagine going for heavy biceps or triceps after a hard major muscle group workout.

----------


## Prime

4 sets for arms?  :EEK!:  i tried cutting my workout down. But i only went as low as 6 sets for arms and felt i needed more! I now do 6 sets for bi's 6 for tri's. Guess you have to find what works for you.

----------


## BDTR

I can't possibly give anymore than i give. I can't move my arms after i do this workout.

----------


## sp9

Sounds good to me. One warm up and then go as heavy as you can a couple of times. The tough part for me is knowing when to add weight so I don't feel as if I cheated myself out of a better workout.

----------


## Prime

how deep do you go on your dips bdtr? I do them on chest day so i dont use them on arm day. May do tho in a few weeks when i change things up again.

----------


## BDTR

All the way, keeping my body perfectly straight when i do them for triceps.

----------


## cpt steele

hmmm nice

----------


## nickrizz

this sounds interesting

----------


## SwoleCat

K, sorry guys! I'm working on some promo sh*t, has all my attention.....

K, here goes......my current routine that is working well to keep adding size to my frame, while staying lean (in conjunction w/my dietary practices) Those are key in how you look of course. Below is my stimulus, but what/how I eat I would consider more important. Anyhow -------------->

Day 1:
Chest/Sh/Triceps
3 sets incline d-bells 
3 sets flat or decline d-bells
3 sets cable work/machine flyes (straight handles)
4 sets sh presses OR 4 sets lateral raises. (2-3 tempo!)
4-5 sets of any tricep work. Skullcrushers/ close grip bench/etc.

Day 2:
Quads
3 sets "sissy" type squats on smith
3 sets hack squats
3 sets extensions or controlled lunges 
(Note: doing leg re-hab so I am training all parts more frequently as long as I need to have my legs recover on time. Not worried about much else. Hence the 4 days in a row, then one day off)

Day 3:
Back/Biceps/Traps
3 sets pullups/lat pulldown machine (width)
3 sets row type movement (thickness)
3 sets deads (heavy days) or v-bar rows (light days) 
4-5 sets any heavy bicep movement. (Straight bars or Hammers) Mass builders.
5 sets d-bells shrugs, straight up and down, 20 reps each set. 

Day 4:
Hams/Calves/Abs
4 sets ham curls
4 sets stiff leg deads
5 sets seated calves
5 sets rope crunches w/weight!!! Brick City

Day 5: Cardio only. 

Day 6: Repeat.

Not a lot of volume, but a CLEAR/HARD message to grow/keep the size I have, w/out over-training myself due to calories that are not being provided. (trying to stay in relatively lean shape while getting legs back to 100%, then I'll cut. I can never "BULK" like that, just can't do it) So, I avoid the CNS damage as well by sleeping and eating exactly what I need to in order to recover.

Get your mind right too, when that's 100% positive, you can't fool yourself. 

Hit it hard!

~SC~

----------


## nickrizz

do you change it drasticly, when you are training at 100%?

----------


## SwoleCat

Not too much, nope. An extra rest day, more kcals and such, and some more work maybe. But it won't be as intense if I'm doing more volume. That's the key.

~SC~

----------


## nickrizz

gotcha, swole, i cant believe you only do one exercise for delts and it looks like you have cannons

----------


## sp9

excellent, excellent. Thanks for taking the time to list that. Will give that approach a shot soon.

----------


## Prime

Ok why was one of my posts from this thread deleted?? WTF??

----------


## BDTR

I dont see any deleted posts, and mods can see anything, including deleted posts.




> Ok why was one of my posts from this thread deleted?? WTF??

----------


## cpt steele

Thanks for taking the time swole

----------


## Prime

> I dont see any deleted posts, and mods can see anything, including deleted posts.


well im not going crazy. I dont remember the entire post, i remember it ended with me asking you why your status light has you as offline when you arent.

----------


## BDTR

I think you posted it in this post but i dont see it. That's weird cus i know you posted it.




> how deep do you go on your dips bdtr? I do them on chest day so i dont use them on arm day. May do tho in a few weeks when i change things up again.

----------


## Prime

> I think you posted it in this post but i dont see it. That's weird cus i know you posted it.


its not the first time this has happened. Maybe its a fault with the system?

----------


## sp9

hmm I saw that to earlier today. I can not say for sure it was this post. Weird!

----------


## sp9

It's here my friend: http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=110292




> Im only using 15 plates in total and thats heavy. Ill be happy when i make 22. Forget 44, id be loading the leg press for about 40 mins!
> Oh yeah, why does your light thing say you are offline?

----------


## Prime

> hmm I saw that to earlier today. I can not say for sure it was this post. Weird!


Ok its my fault i diddnt post it here. Now i feel stupid! Oh well at least i know im not going crazy!

----------


## Prime

> It's here my friend: http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=110292


Yeah just remembered. Weird how you can get paranoid sometimes!

----------


## se11

Cat how much do you Hammer Curl?

----------


## nickrizz

that machine looks a litle weird

----------


## cpt steele

Hey swole with your routine where do you keep you reps at 6-8 10 ?

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

I fight for every dam cenitimeter I put on my arms... Tried a pile of different routines to... I'm going to give your's a try swole and let you know how it goes in 2 months :Big Grin:

----------


## map200uk

i was just looking at swoles routine and it looks good, i think ill give it a try after mine, what reps were they? i dont see reps mentioned for all but a few exercises

----------


## Beernutz

i asked him this question in the diet forum. On heavy days he does reps from 2-6 and lighter days he goes for 10-12 reps.

----------


## Bryan2

my philosophy has always been 3 sets 8 reps heaviest weight with good form but i recently witched it to 12 reps then 10 then 8 getting new muscle growth with the switch up

----------


## spywizard

> really? you think i'm doing too much, so you would say do more weight, less sets. what is a good amount of someones weight to do in a bicep workout?


yes......... 

effort and intensity is what makes muscles grow... and get bigger, and stronger.. 

ie... if you could do 1 set of 3 reps and grow 1" on your arms every 3 months..

wouldn't you do that??

static training.. 

but you have to have all over growth.. that's why swole is saying build the lets..

----------


## Roadisafunnyword

:Don't know:  Personally i think everyones a pussy about overtraining. Itss emphasized to much. I think 6-9 sets for biceps is minimal, Hell ive grown of 20 sets before, When I started lifted when I was 13 years old i had 13 inch arms, I did 20 sets, somtimes more, for Bi's AND Tris that would be a 40-44 set Arm workout. A year later I had 16 inch arms at 14 years old a month shy of turning 15, at 16 i smartened up my training and went to 9-12 sets total 16 if I felt great. I grauadated Highschool with 19 inch arms, and i Now stand with 20 inch arms at over 250 pounds. Granted I had good genetics that Obv assisted in my growth, but I think your Bis can grow off High sets.  :Dancing Banana:  

I will be posting pics sometime soon by the way Of when i was 15,18,and now at 23

----------


## SwoleCat

No one is a "pussy" in regards to over-training, whatever you meant for that to mean. 

If realizing you grow off of 5-6 sets instead of 20 (wasting time in the gym) makes you a pussy, and not an intelligent person who pays attention to his/her own body and what it takes to succeed, that's news to me. If anything, if you are doing 10+ sets for biceps, you must be doing "pussy" sets, and not going all out each time. I could do 20 sets myself, but each set would be a half-a$$ed pitiful attempt at lifting, doing nothing but wasting recovery time.

We're waiting on those pics.

~SC~




> Personally i think everyones a pussy about overtraining. Itss emphasized to much. I think 6-9 sets for biceps is minimal, Hell ive grown of 20 sets before, When I started lifted when I was 13 years old i had 13 inch arms, I did 20 sets, somtimes more, for Bi's AND Tris that would be a 40-44 set Arm workout. A year later I had 16 inch arms at 14 years old a month shy of turning 15, at 16 i smartened up my training and went to 9-12 sets total 16 if I felt great. I grauadated Highschool with 19 inch arms, and i Now stand with 20 inch arms at over 250 pounds. Granted I had good genetics that Obv assisted in my growth, but I think your Bis can grow off High sets.  
> 
> I will be posting pics sometime soon by the way Of when i was 15,18,and now at 23

----------


## SwoleCat

> Personally i think everyones a pussy about overtraining. Itss emphasized to much.


One more thing, the reason that overtraining is emphasized "too" (not to) much, is because it's a real-world issue/problem w/many who are stuck in their current level of development. It causes more harm than good, and as a person who personally assists 1000's, I can't tell you how BAD people over-train and how much it works against one in a fitness endeavor. 

That is where I base my outlook on the subject, from knowing what over-training does to the 1000's that I do assist. Nothing "pussy" about that, as I've been delivering results for 4 years in my biz............

~SC~

----------


## G-Force

SWOLE - just looked at your work out and like everyone else am very surprised at how few sets you use.

just wandering does the muscle you have trained feel tired over the next few days?

cos i always aim to get that aching feeling in the morning, which is something i can do with every body part except for biceps no matter how many sets i use

is that aching feeling something you aim for?

----------


## CutMeUp

Remember that the biceps are getting pre-exhausted from doing back, so that leads to the need for fewer sets.

----------


## Hypertrophy

> Remember that the biceps are getting pre-exhausted from doing back, so that leads to the need for fewer sets.


I'm glad somebody else finally recognized this!

----------


## NoobJuice

> If I can get to it this afternoon before cardio, sure! I don't see why not......
> 
> ~SC~


I would also be intrested in taking a peek at your arm workout swole, greatly appriciated.

----------


## NoobJuice

oops didnt realise there were 2 more pages.

----------


## CutMeUp

:LOL:  


> oops didnt realise there were 2 more pages.

----------


## Roadisafunnyword

> No one is a "pussy" in regards to over-training, whatever you meant for that to mean. 
> 
> If realizing you grow off of 5-6 sets instead of 20 (wasting time in the gym) makes you a pussy, and not an intelligent person who pays attention to his/her own body and what it takes to succeed, that's news to me. If anything, if you are doing 10+ sets for biceps, you must be doing "pussy" sets, and not going all out each time. I could do 20 sets myself, but each set would be a half-a$$ed pitiful attempt at lifting, doing nothing but wasting recovery time.
> 
> We're waiting on those pics.
> 
> ~SC~



Bro, Ive trained with the marines since i was 15 years old, your calling my training half asses, If i didnt train on an empty stomach every session then id throw up. Just cuz somone can man up and do 20 sets for biceps doesnt mean hes doin half assed sets, I never said it was the right amount but i grew and whos gonna argue with that. Read the "intensity or Insanity" series a perfect example. 

I realize 20 sets was not a great thing to do, but becuase of my genetics and good diet i grew and whos gonna argue with results.

Cmon man you Honesty think noone doesnt give there all in the gym and shrugs it off as overtraing which is a lousy excuse not to train your hardest. What i said had nothing do to with sets, but mentality. If your doing 1-2 sets or barbell curls a week you really think you just stimulated your biceps to the max, unless you used forced reps, drop sets, or cheat curls i honestly doubt it.

Anyways money is tight at the moment i can afford neither a scanner nor dig. camera. Im having trouble paying the grocery bill for that matter. College is a bitch. Ill try and borrow a dig. camera and post pics by the end of the summer.

peace  :Afro:

----------


## Cheechchong

> K, sorry guys! I'm working on some promo sh*t, has all my attention.....
> 
> K, here goes......my current routine that is working well to keep adding size to my frame, while staying lean (in conjunction w/my dietary practices) Those are key in how you look of course. Below is my stimulus, but what/how I eat I would consider more important. Anyhow -------------->
> 
> Day 1:
> Chest/Sh/Triceps
> 3 sets incline d-bells 
> 3 sets flat or decline d-bells
> 3 sets cable work/machine flyes (straight handles)
> ...


Are you still training like this, Swole?
I read on another thread someone saying that you should do only 8 sets for back, with inly 2 exercices.
Did you cut down the volume of your training even more?

----------


## The Dynasty

> Are you still training like this, Swole?
> I read on another thread someone saying that you should do only 8 sets for back, with inly 2 exercices.
> Did you cut down the volume of your training even more?


I'd also like to know the same. Also, what're your rep #s looking like for each excercise?

----------


## Cheechchong

I also would like to know about the time that it takes to complete a full rep.
I don´t know if you understand what I´m traying to say.
Like in the bench press.
2 second to get te barbell up and 4 to low the barbell to your chest, something like that...

----------


## DaGCHILD

Hey quick question about swoles stuff.......

I 'm going to start swoles method of torching the Bi's and tri's after a chest and back workout with only 5-6 sets....but I was just wondering, is this workout aimed to people who are on juice and in cycles? Or can this apply to any regular person who will just be eating like an animal and taking proper supplements, i. e isopure protien, glutamine, amino acids etc? Can you NOT be on juice, do this 5-6 set torching after back and still see great mass results? Cuz a lot of people seem confused about the 5-6 sets compared to 12-15 for Biceps for example.....wondering if Swole could clear this up a bit.....thanks

----------


## HammerCurler

> Hey quick question about swoles stuff.......
> 
> I 'm going to start swoles method of torching the Bi's and tri's after a chest and back workout with only 5-6 sets....but I was just wondering, is this workout aimed to people who are on juice and in cycles? Or can this apply to any regular person who will just be eating like an animal and taking proper supplements, i. e isopure protien, glutamine, amino acids etc? Can you NOT be on juice, do this 5-6 set torching after back and still see great mass results? Cuz a lot of people seem confused about the 5-6 sets compared to 12-15 for Biceps for example.....wondering if Swole could clear this up a bit.....thanks



Let me put it this way: I'm not on juice or really any supplements at this time (except glutamine) and i've been doing Swole's arm protocol for about 4 weeks now (except I don't do tri's after chest, instead I have a shoulder day in which I follow shoulders with 3-4 sets glose grip bench, and 3-4 sets skull crushers - # sets depending on how intense the set is and how much contraction I get in the muscle). 

Anyway - let me get to the point here. My friends have commented on my arms "getting bigger" all of the sudden - when they never really mentioned it a few months ago when I *wasn't* using SC's protocol. I was also doing *more* sets back then, but not as *intense* as I do now.

Point of the story - do it, even if you aren't on juice because if you do and you do it with intensity, then your arms are going to start growing.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## DaGCHILD

thanks for the input, I agree and i am going to do swoles protocol....thanks

----------


## SwoleCat

> Ill try and borrow a dig. camera and post pics by the end of the summer.


Guess no one had a camera.

 :Big Grin: 

~SC~

----------


## Cheechchong

Swole, could you take a look at my questions?
I also would like to know about the time that it takes to complete a full rep.
I don´t know if you understand what I´m traying to say.
Like in the bench press.
2 second to get te barbell up and 4 to low the barbell to your chest, something like that...



Are you still training like this, Swole?
I read on another thread someone saying that you should do only 8 sets for back, with inly 2 exercices.
Did you cut down the volume of your training even more?

K, here goes......my current routine that is working well to keep adding size to my frame, while staying lean (in conjunction w/my dietary practices) Those are key in how you look of course. Below is my stimulus, but what/how I eat I would consider more important. Anyhow -------------->

Day 1:
Chest/Sh/Triceps
3 sets incline d-bells 
3 sets flat or decline d-bells
3 sets cable work/machine flyes (straight handles)
4 sets sh presses OR 4 sets lateral raises. (2-3 tempo!)
4-5 sets of any tricep work. Skullcrushers/ close grip bench/etc.

Day 2:
Quads
3 sets "sissy" type squats on smith
3 sets hack squats
3 sets extensions or controlled lunges 
(Note: doing leg re-hab so I am training all parts more frequently as long as I need to have my legs recover on time. Not worried about much else. Hence the 4 days in a row, then one day off)

Day 3:
Back/Biceps/Traps
3 sets pullups/lat pulldown machine (width)
3 sets row type movement (thickness)
3 sets deads (heavy days) or v-bar rows (light days) 
4-5 sets any heavy bicep movement. (Straight bars or Hammers) Mass builders.
5 sets d-bells shrugs, straight up and down, 20 reps each set. 

Day 4:
Hams/Calves/Abs
4 sets ham curls
4 sets stiff leg deads
5 sets seated calves
5 sets rope crunches w/weight!!! Brick City

Day 5: Cardio only. 

Day 6: Repeat.

----------


## dannyisaacs

i love this thread.i will be trying this an give input in about two months on how it is going.!!!!!!!!!!YES

----------

